# New problem with my Aristo C-16



## tomplatten (Sep 12, 2008)

Thank you to all who helped my solve the plug problem for my Aristo C-16. I was successful in getting my tender plugged into to my battery car to get the locomotive running. NOW the locomotive stops on curves! I found that the nylon plug from the locomotive works it way out on the curves and the locomotive stops. The connection is quite stiff and I cannot find or see any evidence that there is a snap or clip to hold the plug in place to keep it from working itself loose! Help!!!!


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

First thought - can you get any more slack in the lead going between the loco and tender? If you can, that will help a bit. 

Otherwise, you might try _gently _bending the pins ever so slightly downward. You don't want to go too far lest you not be able to get the plug in, but far enough to where they'll put some downward pressure on the plug, and that should provide a little more resistance to it wanting to work its way out. I've done this on similar plugs that like to work their way loose with success. 

Later,

K


----------



## tomplatten (Sep 12, 2008)

I found out why the plug kept coming out! There was a small piece of foam packing inside the receptacle which prevented the plug from seating. I blew it out with compressed air and the plug slipped into place with no further problems! Go figure!!!


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Yup nice loco, one my favorites but that plug is an Achilles heel for that design, would it have hurt to give us another one half inch of slack?

Jerry


----------



## tomplatten (Sep 12, 2008)

I agree! Also, the current set up would have been OK if the wiring would have more flexible to start with!


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Reminds me, I recommend applying silicone sealant or caulk to the back side of the white plug where the wires come out to help relieve the strain on them when putting in the plug. Since the tender draw bar is screwed to the loco, the two should stay together and the plug should stay plugged in.. yet as we know when you move the pair often the plug pops out.....sigh.....


----------

